# cook chamber thermometer



## smokedad (May 28, 2019)

I am in the process of building an offset smoker, and I am to the point where I am going to start on the doors.  I want to have a thermometer on the smoke chamber door to keep track of the temperature in the chamber.  Does anyone have a suggestion for which thermometer is best to use for this, either a brand name or a specific one?
Another question I have is, do most people put a thermometer on the firebox door as well?  I think that the smoke chamber temperature is probably more critical to know, but maybe it is just personal preference. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 28, 2019)

If you are considering a bimetalic dial thermometer, be forwarned that those are notoriously inaccurate unless you get one that can be calibrated.

You might find this link helpful.  https://www.instrumart.com

I would opt for drilling holes and using grommets so that you can pass digital thermo probes through to monitor grate temps and meat temps.


----------



## smokedad (May 28, 2019)

Thanks, SecondHandSmoker.  What kind or brand of grommet would I use for that if I do as you suggest?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 28, 2019)

This should help give you some ideas  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/temperature-probe-grommets.235775/

Also good ol' Amazon.

If you want flexible grommets that will hold up to 350 degrees, go with silicone.


----------



## smokedad (May 28, 2019)

Thank you very much, SecondHandSmoker, I appreciate the information.  I will check it out.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 28, 2019)

You're very welcome.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 28, 2019)

100% agree with SecondHand...
I've got silicone grommets in all 4 of my smokers...
I also have the "lid" or "door" thermos...
Inaccurate as can be but consistent...
Once you know how much "off" they are, they can be useful...measure the cook chamber with an accurate digital probe and compare it to your "dial" thermo to get an idea of what's what...once the difference is known it will at least let you know if you're in the ballpark at a glance.


----------



## smokedad (Jun 5, 2019)

Do most people put a temperature gauge on the firebox door or keep track of the firebox temp?  I would like to know how hot I need the firebox to be so that I can get the temp I want in the cook chamber, but I don't know if there are too many variables, like the type of wood used, etc, to make it practical to do that.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 5, 2019)

Fire box therm-no
Therm-
*River Country 5" (RC-T5L) Adjustable BBQ Grill Thermometer 50 to 550 F (Long Stem) under $40, amazon.*
*Drill hole with step drill and use lock nut (supplied)or make a thread-o-let out of steel pipe  coupling, weld and screw in.*


----------



## forktender (Jun 23, 2019)

https://www.teltru.com/


----------

